# سؤال مهم ارجو الجابه عنه خاص ب الحدافه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## mody_4love (15 أبريل 2009)

سؤال احاول منذ مده البحث عن اجابه له و هو
ماهي الحدافه؟ و اهميتها؟
و فيم تستخدم ؟
و انواعها؟؟؟ وفيم يستخدمون؟؟؟
و ما هو الفرق بين الحدافه من النوع freestand 
و من النوع bell housing


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أبريل 2009)

*Flywheel*

أخى الكريم ، الـ flywheel أو الحدافة هو جزء مهم جدا فى كثير من الماكينات وخاصة محركات الديزل وضواغط الهواء 
إنها تصنع من الحديد عالى الكربون أو الصلب وبعض الأنواع من الحديد الزهر المعالج أو المخلوط ، ويحسب وزنها بدقة بحيث تتناسب مع قدرة وسرعة المحرك ، لأن أهم عناصر التصميم فيها هو القطر والوزن ونوع المادة المصنوعة منها 
فوائدها كثيرة منها أنها تختزن الطاقة لتعمل نوع من التوازن والثبات لعمود المحرك وتعوض المحرك ببعض الطاقة المختزنة 
إليك هذه الأوراق وإن لم تكن كافية لك سأمدك بغيرها ولو أنى أفضل أن تبحث بعد ذلك بنفسك لتستفيد 
المهم ، هناك نوع يركب مباشرة مع عمود المحرك ونوع يركب على رولمان بلى ويتصل بعمود المحرك عن طريق كوبلنج ، إنظر الصور المرفقة لتعرف الفرق 
أما الـ BELL HOUSING هو الفارغة التى يركب فيها إسطوانة الدبرياج أو الكلتش فى السيارة والحدافة المرفقة مع الكلتش تسمي BELL HOUSING FLYWHEEL ومرفق صور لها أيضا 
--------------------------------------------------------------


​ ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

free stand
http://www.fao.org/inpho/*******/compend/img/ch23/figure_29.jpg


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## vendetta (15 أبريل 2009)

اقدر اقولك ان الحدافه الموجوده بمحرك البنزين او الديزل بالسياره على سبيل المثال لها عدة اهداف 
اولا انها بتنقل عزم الدوران الناتج من المحرك عن طريق الاحتكاك مع اسطوانه الدبرياج وده معروف 
عن طريقها بتقدر تعشق ترس المارش وتعمل بدء اداره للمحرك 
بتقدر تحصل على عزم منتظم من خلالها يعنى تعتبر (كمنظم للعزم) 
ده بخلاف العمل على اتزان المحرك اثناء الدوران زى ماقال البشمهندس


----------



## mody_4love (16 أبريل 2009)

في الاول احب اشكرك علي المعلومات التي كتبتها
بس انت قولت اني ادور احسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا تقريبا ملقتش حد خالص كاتب حاجه عنها 
ممكن حضرتك تديني مواقع و انا ادور فيها 
ثانيا الينكات بتاعت الصور مش شغاله
و الف شكر ليك و علي معلوماتك الجميله


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل عن الحدافة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز0
الحذافه هي جزء رئيسي ومهم لكل محرك وخاصه محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ومن فوائدها هي0
1-خزن الطاقه الناتجه من شوط القدره(شوط الاشتعال) لغرض استمراريه دوران المحرك لاتمام الاشواط المتبقيه والتي تسمى الاشواط الميته0
2-ربط جهاز القابض عليه في المحركات ذات صناديق التروس العاديه وربط محوله العزم لناقل الحركه الاوتوماتيكي0
3-القيام بعمليه تشغيل المحرك بواسطته عن طريق المشغل الابتدائي0
4-طبعا هذه اهم الفائد بل هنالك فوائد كثيره للحذافه0
نرجو ان نكون قد قدمنا شيء لك تستفاد منه وشكرا0


----------

